

Souptime.net - Simple Uptime Monitoring - Suggestions? - K-Zodron
http://www.souptime.net

======
holix
I think that you could use some better logo, and also, I would suggest you to
offer some free premium accounts for the start-up.

~~~
K-Zodron
Logo updated. Free prem at start would result in lots of multiaccounts, I'd
think.

